# viper 4204 remote start problem



## motoguy18 (Nov 9, 2014)

hello all, I am trying to install a viper 4204v 2 way remote starter into my 2005 dodge Dakota, I am using an Xpresskit DBALL2 bypass module with a data to data connection for the install. I have verified that all wires are correctly hooked up and that the DBALL2 is programmed correctly, currently the door locks work perfect, however when I attempt to start the truck remotely, the remote will will buzz back at me and I will hear 7 clicks come from the remote start module a short time later. Does anyone have any ideas as to what my problem could be? I have also ruled out the hoodpin.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

motoguy18 said:


> hello all, I am trying to install a viper 4204v 2 way remote starter into my 2005 dodge Dakota, I am using an Xpresskit DBALL2 bypass module with a data to data connection for the install. I have verified that all wires are correctly hooked up and that the DBALL2 is programmed correctly, currently the door locks work perfect, however when I attempt to start the truck remotely, the remote will will buzz back at me and I will hear 7 clicks come from the remote start module a short time later. Does anyone have any ideas as to what my problem could be? I have also ruled out the hoodpin.


 Look in the install book, should have a trouble code in the back. Usually it's something simple as door trigger, blah.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

First, do you have the black ignition key or the gray one? Second, here are your install wires to check off of:
12 VOLT CONSTANT	RED (+), RED/LIGHT BLUE (+) and RED/ORANGE (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
STARTER	PINK/LIGHT BLUE (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
STARTER 2	N/A 
IGNITION 1	PINK/LIGHT GREEN (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
IGNITION 2	N/A 
IGNITION 3	N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1	DARK BLUE (+) and PINK/WHITE (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS	
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2	PINK (+) and PINK/YELLOW (+)	@ IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS


----------

